# Vintage Prewar Original 1937 Circa Westfield Columbia Pope 26" Tank Bike Cruiser



## tomsjack (Feb 18, 2021)

Vintage Prewar Original 1937 Circa Westfield Columbia Pope 26" Tank Bike Cruiser On Ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Prewar-Original-1937-Circa-Westfield-Columbia-Pope-26-Tank-Bike-Cruiser/154336807091?


----------

